# Anyone familiar with Ketogenic Diet for dogs with lumps/tumors?



## chapmanj9 (Oct 19, 2012)

Our sweet little V Cali (she'll be 5 in August) has developed a lump on the right side of her torso just south of her right front leg. The vet took a collection of cells from it yesterday and said it was full of neutrophils (type of WBC) and also some unusual cells that can look like sarcoma, but can also mimic inflamation. So he sent us home with antibiotics to try for a week and then if the lump doesn't go away we'll need to do a surgical biopsy to confirm whether it is cancer or not. I had read about the keto pet sanctuary where they had a 4.5 year old Vizsla (who happens to be named Cali, which is the name of our V) who had a hemangiosarcoma and they put her on the keto diet and after 4 months scans revealed the cancer went away. I have found recipes for humans on this diet (high fat, moderate protein and low carb) but haven't found recipes that are dog specific and for her weight. She's 51 lbs. While I am hoping the lump will go away with antibiotics, I have a stinking suspicion it will not so I just wanted to do a little research ahead of time as the Dr said it would be a difficult removal since it's near her ribs and so many vital organs. I appreciate any feedback anyone can share on the diet or sarcomas. Thanks


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I had read that article too.
I remember the man saying the diet was so easy, he could write it down on a napkin. It couldn't hurt to send them a email, asking if they would share it with you.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

This was when Lucy was 2 years old. We did have another tiny one removed when she was 5 years old. 
http://www.vizslaforums.com/#/topics/8407?page=1


----------



## freealfin (Jun 8, 2017)

We have had 20+ Vizslas over 50 years. Three developed bumps on their side but none had any negative effect. They all died of old age. I have also seen others with bumps and some were very old. After 50+ years of Vizsla ownership I have seen the Vets transformation from Husband and Wife working out of their house to "Animal Hospitals" with staffs of 15 or more......
I'll get a second or third opinion from small veterinarian outfits and with "Docs" as old as possible.
I can tell you personal horror stories about today's vets.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Look into prey model raw diets. It's basically ketogenic by nature though you may need to prioritize fattier cuts of meat or add in some extra suet (unrendered animal fat), coconut oil, or olive oil to boost the fat. 

There are lots of resources out there (including many threads on the forum and the Facebook group: Vizslas, Raw and Natural), but the basic "recipe" is 80% muscle meat, 10% bone, 5% liver, 5% other organ (kidney usually). An active vizsla would likely need 3-5% of their body weight in food, so for your 51lb girl, 1.5-2.5lbs a day is a good place to start. While unnecessary from a nutritional standpoint, adding in some berries, dark leafy greens, and other low carb veggies could provide some extra vitamins and minerals without taking her out of ketosis. However, any veggies should be pureed so they can be properly digested. I've been feeding my 4 year old basically this same diet since she was a puppy because I believe it best supports a dog's health in general. 

And also research turmeric and recipes for golden paste. Studies have shown a positive correlation between eating turmeric and tumor reduction, so it would be a good supplement on top of a balanced raw diet.


----------



## chapmanj9 (Oct 19, 2012)

Thank you for the responses. I'll check out the Vizsla Raw and Natural facebook group.


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

I have no idea about the anti-cancer claims, but I have fed my now 3-year-old Vizsla a PMR diet (with very close to zero carbs) since he was 8 weeks old. I could not be happier with his condition.

I agree with Einspanner that looking for PMR resources is the way to go if you decide to pursue a carb-fee diet. Small points of departure would be the typical target amounts to feed, which in my experience are usually more in the 2-3% of body weight (so 1-1.5 lbs in your case). The best way to judge amounts is always to adjust by condition, and not by any formula.

I'd also advise against feeding fruits and vegetables as there are no necessary nutrients in these that canines don't get from meat, bones, and organs. And the sugars/starches can disrupt fat metabolism.

Bill


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Ketopet just released a free e-book containing the diet. 
The link is on their Facebook page.
https://www.facebook.com/KetoPet/

I haven't had a chance to look at it yet, but I know many were interested in the information.


----------

